# Greek Cookbook



## petitgourmet (Nov 12, 2006)

Can anyone recommend an authentic, yet user friendly Greek cookbook for the home cook?


----------



## firiki03 (Oct 20, 2006)

Try Vefa Alexiadou's cookbooks. A chemist turned cookbook writer, she is to Greece what Julia Child is to America.


----------



## petitgourmet (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll check it out!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Diane Kochilas has written two good cookbooks on Greece. 

Very much worth reading and cooking from.

Phil


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

We have used _The Flavors of Greece_ by Rosemary Barron (Morrow, 1991) for quite a while and recommend it highly. 

Mike


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll have to look at the books suggested; the ones I have aren't very good. But there is one exception: a Greek Orthodox Church cookbook. That has great recipes! Granted, some of them are more "immigrant Greek" (as Italian-American cookbooks sometimes are), but the food is the home-cook stuff I remember my Greek neighbors making. The neighbor's mother (we called her Yaya- Grandmother) made some excellent rice dishes and worked magic with zucchini, eggplant and tomatoes. Then there were the phyllo-based dishes- :lips: !


----------



## domy (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello,
I live in crete, am not greek but have tons of greek in laws... I was offered 'Culinaria Greece-editor Konemann'... since I live here, to me this is the closest you will ever get to authentic greek cuisine! It is a beautiful book separated by regions, islands, etc and shows each different type of cuisine used in greece. For someone who wants to get into greek cuisine, this might be the book...


----------

